# Sarah Jessica Parker expecting twins through surrogacy



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=807475


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!

How wonderful that they went down this route and shared this with the world!!

Puts their recent marriage troubles into perspective as they were obviously on the IF rollercoaster, which as we all know puts a world of stress on a couple

Sx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

awww i read this on teletext earilyer and i feel really happy for them


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I am absolutely delighted for them and so pleased that they have been so open.  

Jane


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

This is so sweet - wish more celebs would be open about IF, would hopefully raise awareness and make people less narrow minded about it.


----------



## martina79 (Jul 27, 2008)

wonderful news   shame about amanda platells negative comments in the daily mail on saturday


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wish them loads of luck- Like others say it is celebs etc opening up about private and personal issues like IF and putting it in the public domain,  that make it easier for us to have IVF/surrogacy etc accepted as it is normal for many people.

L x


----------

